

Show HN: A Simple Diff-Based Copyediting Tool - jsomers
http://diffly.heroku.com/

======
jsomers
I seem to do a lot of copyediting these days (of friends' papers, application
essays, stories, letters, and the like), and keep wishing there was a super-
simple way to track my changes and present them to the writer in a visually
intuitive way.

This "diffly" app is my first cut at a solution.

It uses Google's diff-match-patch to do the diff. There's no toolbar or lasso
or any of that - comments use the Markdown hyperlink syntax, and
insertions/deletions are tracked automatically.

~~~
stanleydrew
Does Google Doc's revision history not provide this?

~~~
jsomers
Google Docs will show you a diff, but without your comments. They also don't
have a live preview of what your changes will look like. It also takes a lot
more clicks (and time) to generate the revision history.

The overall point being that Google Docs does a lot more than I need. YMMV.

